# What's the dilly-o with the new policy?



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2007)

> *Profanity & Basic Net Etiquette Policy
> Effective 12/1/2007
> 
> *Please follow common net etiquette when posting on the board. Doing so helps to keep the tone friendly and prevent misunderstandings. Here are the common things to avoid:
> ...


 
This isn't very clear because I don't understand what's different then before.

Are we not allowed to swear period, or are we supposed to let the profanity filter do it's job (which is the same as before), or is this just simply letting us know that things like swearing, using all caps for messages, etc., could be seen as "rude" and subject to staff action?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2007)

It's summed up as:
- We'd prefer it if you didn't swear, but if you must, just swear and let the filter do it's job.
- If you don't let it do it's job, or try to get around it, you'll get a smack.

Also, this isn't AIM, ICQ, MSN or a dozen other IM systems, so speak English or you'll get a smack.

If we have to smack you alot, you'll get the big boot. :hogan:


Just said alot nicer. 

It consolidates and clarifys some stuff that's been fuzzy for a few folks, on both sides of the screen and makes some minor adjustments in how we conform with established net etiquette .


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 1, 2007)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 1, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> It's summed up as:
> - We'd prefer it if you didn't swear, but if you must, just swear and let the filter do it's job.
> - If you don't let it do it's job, or try to get around it, you'll get a smack.
> 
> ...


Pero, yo quiero hablar y escritar en Espanol!  

Actually... On a serious note, I do have one question on these lines.

Sniping.  I don't get what is or isn't sniping, here.  And I hazard to guess that I'm not the only one.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 1, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Sniping.  I don't get what is or isn't sniping, here.  And I hazard to guess that I'm not the only one.


The concept may be a bit beyond your understanding. 
Basically, sniping is a subtle (or not so subtle) insult, or snide comment; such as the previous sentence (normally minus the smiley).


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I got quite confused the other day when posting, I used a word and the censor put stars up on it, someone kindly explained that the middle bits of the word were an insult! The censor had taken the first and last three letters off and made it look as if I was using bad language which as I don't even swear in 'real' life was a bit mortifying!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 2, 2007)

haha iv seen that before. People will creatively hid the "naughty" words in others to get around filters sometimes, MTs filter is smart enough to catch it i guess. ​


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 2, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I got quite confused the other day when posting, I used a word and the censor put stars up on it, someone kindly explained that the middle bits of the word were an insult! The censor had taken the first and last three letters off and made it look as if I was using bad language which as I don't even swear in 'real' life was a bit mortifying!



For goodness sakes, Tez3, clean up that potty mouth!

Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> For goodness sakes, Tez3, clean up that potty mouth!
> 
> Hahahahaha!!!


 
I wouldn't have minded if it had even been a rude word I was using lol! It was just another word for giggling! The filter however tends to miss some of our more pithier English insults and rude words though!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

Email me a list and I'll see what can be worked in.  I however refuse to add anything Klingon to the mix on shear principal. (That and I think they take away my head lumps if I do) LOL!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Pero, yo quiero hablar y escritar en Espanol!
> 
> Actually... On a serious note, I do have one question on these lines.
> 
> Sniping.  I don't get what is or isn't sniping, here.  And I hazard to guess that I'm not the only one.



To add to Kreth, baiting is often used in conjunction with sniping.

If I said something like, "I'd really like to hear a cops opinion on this" knowing that your in LE. Then you respond, and I say something like, "Well, I wouldn't expect anything less coming from you, considering that most cops lack the education to understand these complex topics."

Clearly, I would be 'baiting' you into a response, then I would be subtly attacking you. I might as well have called you stupid in the above example, but I try to get around the rules and not directly name call; so I snipe instead.

This rule is really a good one, in my opinion. I have been here for a while, and at various different times I have seen people have vendetta's with others on the forum, and they go around trying to bait their 'enemies' into discussions, in order to take subtle shots at them. Obviously, this doesn't make for a very professional or friendly environment. This rule works to prevent that kind of behavior.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 2, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> I got quite confused the other day when posting, I used a word and the censor put stars up on it, someone kindly explained that the middle bits of the word were an insult! The censor had taken the first and last three letters off and made it look as if I was using bad language which as I don't even swear in 'real' life was a bit mortifying!


I only swear around my wife, cos she gets me (we met in 1967). Makes it easier cos I don't have to try to remember where I am before saying anything. Uh, oh. This is OT, isn't it? :lisafault: Just saw the smily page had changed, and couldn't resist using this one.  Uhhhh, this isn't sniping, is it?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 2, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> To add to Kreth, baiting is often used in conjunction with sniping.
> 
> If I said something like, "I'd really like to hear a cops opinion on this" knowing that your in LE. Then you respond, and I say something like, "Well, I wouldn't expect anything less coming from you, considering that most cops lack the education to understand these complex topics."
> 
> ...


Thanks to both of you for the explanation.

That's definitely one thing I like about MT -- folks here can generally manage to disagree without being disagreeable about it.  And there are lots of very knowledgable folks in almost unlimited topics!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2007)

Kreth said:


> The concept may be a bit beyond your understanding.
> Basically, sniping is a subtle (or not so subtle) insult, or snide comment; such as the previous sentence (normally minus the smiley).


 
This is not directed a Kreth but to MT in general. His post just brought my longtime question to the surface and gave me opportunity to ask.

It appears to me that some of the smiles that are available to add to a post could also be considered sniping, such as anyone that suggest someone is a troll, or suggests something is BS or the violin playing a sad song, the cuss the barf, etc. It all would depend on the POV and interpretation of the reader which may or may not take offense thereby possibly considering something sniping when it may or may not have been.

And if that is the case would it not be then MT supporting said sniping. 

Frankly I think they are all pretty funny smiley thingies but some could take offence and MT would then be put in the position of sending a note to the one that posted it telling them to stop sniping when in fact MT made it possible.

And I am not trying to be a wise guy here or snipe I have been truly wondering about this for awhile.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

Most of the sniping is easily seen, if you know information about people.  Some of it's real subtle stuff that only a few will get, but that's the idea of a "snipe".

The core idea is, its a shot that most will miss, but the target will get it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> This is not directed a Kreth but to MT in general. His post just brought my longtime question to the surface and gave me opportunity to ask.
> 
> It appears to me that some of the smiles that are available to add to a post could also be considered sniping, such as anyone that suggest someone is a troll, or suggests something is BS or the violin playing a sad song, the cuss the barf, etc. It all would depend on the POV and interpretation of the reader which may or may not take offense thereby possibly considering something sniping when it may or may not have been.
> 
> ...


Some of them are borderline, and like most weapons it's all in the use.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Some of them are borderline, and like most weapons it's all in the use.


 
Thanks, I was just wondering and have been for awhile


----------

